# Smoking Tips Needed!



## target

Just got the digital masterbuilt electric smoker. Just wondering from all of the smoking guru's out there some things I should know, some tips, and some mistakes you guys have learned from.

Also tried smoking some pheasant thighs and legs yesterday and they cam out a real dull color. I now believe I oversmoked them, but how do you make them shiny like you get from a butcher?


----------



## fox412

When you oversmoke something it tends to have a bitter taste to it. Usually smaller pieces of meat you can smoke about half the time and then I gennerally wrap it in foil for the second half of the time. It will also depend on the type of wood that you are using. Hickory and cherry will oversmoke things faster than woods like apple and peach.

Since you have an electric model you would not have to wrap in foil.(take the wood out and just let the heat do the work) But doing this lets them cook in their own juices. Something you can do to produce the shine is to spray your meat with apple juice every 30 min. or so. I would rather leave the skin on poultry if possible(Skin helps keep the juices in).

One problem with novice smoker is that they tend to use too much wood.
Get on the net and do a search for recipes tips and other things you might want to know about cooking barbeque. There are a lot of good things out there.

There however, will be nothing better than the knowledge that you gain by cooking alot and experimenting with different things. You will make somethings that are great and you will make some that are not so great. The most important thing to remember while smoking food is that you should always have a beer in one hand while you do it.


----------



## Ref

Target,

Ken W. and I both have the digital Masterbuilt smoker. He uses his ALOT. Send him a PM with your questions. I'm sure he would be gald to try to answer them for you.

Ref


----------



## djleye

> you should always have a beer in one hand while you do it.


 I didn't know you could cook outdoors without one!!!! Can't belive anyone would even try it without a cold one. That's just wrong!! :eyeroll:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

djleye said:


> you should always have a beer in one hand while you do it.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know you could cook outdoors without one!!!! Can't belive anyone would even try it without a cold one. That's just wrong!! :eyeroll:
Click to expand...

Agreed :beer:


----------



## MossyMO

Been smoking for quite a few years, Monday I purchased the Masterbuilt smoker also. Wanted it for smaller batches, smoking meals and so I could have better heat control so I can smoke year around. The sale price Scheels has them at this week can not be beat and Scheels also accepts competitor's coupons !!!
I did consult Ken W before I made the purchase, I thought I had remembered that it was the model he has.
Sunday I had brined and marinated up 10 pounds of jerky, so Monday night I tried out the new smoker, I must say that I was impressed. It put out good smoke and seems to be a good product for the price. On Saturday I am going to smoke 4 venison hams and 2 back straps I have been brining and injecting brine into since Sunday, I love this time of year !!!


----------



## Field Hunter

I've got a 36" gas smoker....gas is what I prefer as you can get good heat in the Winter weather we have in ND. Electric should be fine.

There are two ways to smoke meat.
Cold smoking.....Under 130 degrees with light smoke.
Hot smoking......over 130 degrees up to about 230 degrees with higher levels of smoke.

I usually start the meat on the smoker at 130 for about 1/2 to 1 hour until the meat is dry to the touch...or place on counter and let it dry a little before smoking. Turn up the temp to about 220 for an hour or two with smoke....(I like Hickory the best) then finish for a time with no smoke. You have to experiment with different types of meat and cuts. (pheasant by the way is generally hard to smoke because it gets pretty dry.)

Here's a good rfecipe to get you started that your wife, girlfriend and others will love.

Wrap fairly large shrimp in 1/2 slice of peppered bacon....I also put in a slice of halepino, a section of green onions, and a slice of red, yellow and green peppers. Keep bacon in place with toothpick. Sprinkle with "Emeralds" seasoning...(most grocery stores have it.) Place on smoker racks and smoke for 1/2 to one hour with hickory at 200 degrees...finish at same temp but should be done when the bacon is cooked to your preference.....don't over cook.

Substitute the shrimp with deer loin steaks cut into strips. I marinate the deer strips in a wiskey/chokecherry jelly marnade for 3-4 hours before wrapping. Then after wrapping and toothpicking the steak brush the wiskey/jelly on them before smoking. (the deer strips are way better if served hot and about medium to medium rare.)

Good luck.


----------



## Danimal

Thanks FieldHunter!! I think I'll try your recipe this weekend.

However....


> Here's a good rfecipe to get you started that your wife, girlfriend and others will love.


Isn't bad form to let your girlfriend and wife meet???


----------



## target

Thanks for all of the advice,

another question showing how new I am at this. How often should I be replenishing the wood chips? How do you know when your oversmoking before its too late?


----------



## KEN W

Tips......

The Masterbuilt electric uses little wood.It is very effecient.I usually use no more than 2-3 OUNCES.You won't see smoke billowing out like the round ones.

Since it is so effecient.....leave the wood shute out 1 inch or so to get a draft.

Wrap the water pan completely in tinfoil to make it a snap to clean.

Always clean the racks before you use them.Don't let them get black and crusty.

Always use the water pan.When you open the door.....smoke and steam will billow out.

As for the pheasant and chicken.....put them in a simple brine for 2-3 hours before you smoke them like the one I put on the BBQ ribs thread.......the paprika will make them a nice red color.Use a remote meat thermometer to get them to the temp you want.....Then they won't be dry from overcooking.


----------



## djleye

> Been smoking for quite a few years


Tell us something we don't know Mossy!!!!!!!!! :lol:

Field Hunter, do you not usually smoke without the water pan. I always used mine when I had a charcoal smoker but with the gas, I havn't tried without the water pan yet.......Ken, you always use the water pan with the electric. What exactly does it do......I assume to keep the meat from drying out. Field Hunter, how do you keep things from drying out without the water pan??????


----------



## MossyMO

Nice one Dan !!!

During the winter in the past, every now and then I have just put a snowball or two in. When there has been no snow I pour a little water in the wood pan to add to the humidity.


----------



## drjongy

I have the Masterbuilt smoker as well and like it a lot. One modification I made almost immediately was to drill a hole in the top for a vent. I found the smoker wasn't getting enough air circulation and smoke tended to stay "trapped" when I didn't want to smoke any more. This made some of my early batches bitter from over-smoking.

As far as getting a "shine" to the meat, after you have rinsed off the brine, put the meat on the racks and let air dry for 10-15 minutes before placing in the smoker. When it air dries it will have a nice glossy sheen even before you place it in the smoker.

The biggest trick to smoking is to not over-smoke, and to use just enough heat to drive the water out of the meat but not cook the meat.


----------



## KEN W

Good tip about a small hole.I haven't done that......with the wood shute out an inch or so.....the smoke can exit there.Also correct about over-smoking.....I hate burping smoke all afternoon.

The water pan sits right above the burner and sends up steam to mix with the smoke to keep the meat from drying out.

This smoker is so well insulated that when I made Summer Sausage the past weekend we got an inch or so of snow.It did not melt off the top.....just around the door seal.


----------



## drjongy

I just saw the new and improved Masterbuilt smokers the other day at Home of Economy. They have now put a large adjustable damper on the top of the smoker. They also have a latch on the side of the door to help keep it closed (mine liked to come open after a few hours of smoking, perhaps due to the heat). They also made a couple small changes on the inside of the smoker as well. Overall I think this is a real good unit...wish I had the newer one though.


----------



## target

I tried smoking some pheasant legs again last night.

I took 8 legs and thighs cured them for 24 hours with High Mountain Jerky cure. Threw them in the smoker for 2 hours at 200 degrees with some hickory chips. This turned out incredible. One of the best things ive eaten.

Thanks for the tips everyone.


----------

